# Erm..... Suprise..



## x_Rainbow_x

https://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y314/Little_Lou/008.jpg

*12dpo*. Didnt wanna announce it yet but you no me... i dont do things easily, and i dunno how long ill be here...

had intence sickness for the last 4 days, moody like no other and feel.. different dunno how to figure out my dates tho... my last cycle was 26 days but i go from 24-27 day cycle

EDIT: this was evening test aswell.​


----------



## JaymeeBee

Congratulations :yipee: Second line looks good, nice and strong!


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

CONGRATS X


----------



## samzi

congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Dimbo

Congratulations!!!! I have everything crossed that this is the one for you :dust::dust:


----------



## embo216

Congratulations babe! I did wonder when I read your FB Status :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

embo216 said:


> Congratulations babe! I did wonder when I read your FB Status :D xxxxxxxx

i have pmt all the time.. thats no different lol


----------



## pink_bow

congrats hun xxx


----------



## jane23

Awww congrats hun xx :)


----------



## louise1302

wooooo hooioooo congrats babe i hope this one sticks like glue xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Congratulations :flower:

Amy xx


----------



## polo_princess

Oooooooh congrats hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations babe x x x


----------



## AP

congratulations and sticky dust!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessa

Congratulations! I really, really, really hope this is it for you! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations!
x


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge congratulations!
xx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hun x


----------



## Blah11

So happy to see you here again :hugs: here's to a happy and healthy 8months, hope to join you soon X


----------



## AppleBlossom

OMG Congrats hun!!! xxx


----------



## v2007

Oh wow 

Congrats.

V xxxx


----------



## Squidge

Congratulations :dust: 

:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats tracie :hugs: hope for a healthy 8 more months for you. is there anything the docs can do to help you along? xx


----------



## Twiglet

:yipee: Congratulations! :D


----------



## celine

WOW Tracie - fx and praying your a super sticky one x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Huge Congratulations!!!:yipee:xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Congrats hun. lots of sticky :dust::dust:


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations hun :yipee: Keeping all crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Frankie

Sending lots of sticky vibes x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

x-amy-x said:


> congrats tracie :hugs: hope for a healthy 8 more months for you. is there anything the docs can do to help you along? xx

injections for my immunity problem otherwise just hope for the best :)


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats hun!!! Please stick lil one :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

OMG HUGE CONGRATS!!! Hope this one sticks for u hun. xxx


----------



## jen1604

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek Tracie!!!

Thrilled for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

congrats hun got everything crossed for u this time! :hugs:


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations! x


----------



## Kimboowee

Massive congrats hunni! x


----------



## clairebear

OMG!!!!! Thats fantastic news!!!! :headspin:

I have the same pj bottoms x x


----------



## Redfraggle

Congratulations! Will keep everything crossed for you. :happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww Congrats. Wishing you loads of luck xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) I hope this is a sticky one xx


----------



## T'elle

*whispers* congrats hunny!! SO excited, hope this is for you big hugs!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:yipee: Congrats!!


----------



## Justme

Super news hun...congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## todteach

Yeah! Congrats :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

if people were trying to wind me up then this woman did.... because i didnt wanna announce it on here first because i was scared id lose it straight off i added it 2 a diff site for there advice and one woman aid wow thats a very faint line fo 12dpo... i didnt think it was :(


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations! X


----------



## Eoz

Tracie87 said:


> if people were trying to wind me up then this woman did.... because i didnt wanna announce it on here first because i was scared id lose it straight off i added it 2 a diff site for there advice and one woman aid wow thats a very faint line fo 12dpo... i didnt think it was :(

BOLLOCKS!!!!!!!!!! A line is a line and you are preggy!!!!! I had faint lines hun xxx


----------



## jms895

:dance: Congratulations hope all goes well hun xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

OMG Congrats sweetie I am so happy for you!! xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OMG OMG Tracie..this is FAB NEWS!!!

Come on little beanie, you can do it!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Tracie87 said:


> and one woman aid wow thats a very faint line fo 12dpo...(

:saywhat: PAH! Theres clearly a line there. CONGRATULATIONS! :flower:


----------



## Lyrah

Huuuuuge congratulations! Praying for a sticky bean for you. :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## KA92

Congrats Hun
fxd it's a sticky one for you :dust:.xx


----------



## alio

massive congratulations!! x


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Yaaaay! So so so happy for you!!!!


----------



## momandpeanut

HUGE congratulations :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations darling :hugs: x


----------



## AC81

massive congratulations! xxx


----------



## jessop27

congratulations xx


----------



## FsMummy

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :dance: :dance: congrats!


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!!! Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## ALY

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS babes :hugs:xxxx


----------



## SugarKisses

How the fook did I miss this? :shock: LOL.

Congrats Tracie, really happy for you :mrgreen: x x


----------



## wantababybump

So happy for you!! It has been long waited!! Congratulations!! xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congrats xxxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

:yipee:!!!!!!! i have everything crossed for you luvvy, positive thoughts sent your way!! :hugs:

Stick little bean STICK!!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations x


----------



## Sovereign

congrats babe x


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations hun. I understand your feelings but, I have everything crossed that this is a sticky bean for you. As for people telling you it was a faint line, ignore them. A line is a line.


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :dust::dust: And the lines on my test when I MCed were super dark but the lines on my tests with Emma were faint and she's the one that stuck. :shrug: Screw what that woman says. :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Just thought I'd post a link to this new website.
https://positivepregnancytests.weebly.com/
On it you can submit a photo of your BFP to her and tell her what brand and what dpo it was taken on. Then she puts them in the appropriate place so other gals can compare their lines.
Not many submissions yet, but I think it's a great concept....and can't wait to see everyone submit their BFPs!


----------

